# Golf Gti Mk5 Edition 30 BLACK



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Well this is the first time in a long while I have had the chance to actually detail a car I bought near enough 1 year ago.

As you can see I haven't been using the detailer's wash methods, believe it or not I used to detail my car weekly i.e. glaze etc.

Anyway, this is an 2007 Golf Gti Edition 30 and as you can see it's black - well in the loosest meaning of the word ! :thumb:

*Wash* 

Snow Foam left to dwell 
Alloys treated with bilberry 
Snow Foam jet washed 
Two wash bucket method with grit guards
Maxi Suds II 
Four wash mitts, two upper, two lower
Dryed with sonus wonder 
 De Tarred and then clayed 
 Re-washed and dried 

Polish 

As always I used the meguiars polishing pads, I have tried others and we'll leave it at that. 
Metabo machine
Menzerna P0 85 RD 

Sealant 

Poorboys Ex-P * 2 

Wax 

Zymol Glasur

What I would like to mention is that I am not trying for full defect removal as I will have this paint for circa five years. However, it does look phenomenal.

Befores























































Afters THANK FRANK !





































It started raining just when I was removing the wax so I don't have any outdoor photo's as yet. I am very happy at the gloss level compared to before it was terrible.

Questions/Comments always welcomes as long as they are nice. lol ! :devil:

John.


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice John. Cannot fault black when it's shinning! 

And i'm coming up to your neck of the woods tomorrow for the week!

Paul.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah what have you got planned.


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Just visiting the wifes family in Drumchapel! 

Paul.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good, although a shame no outside pics :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ill get some tomorrow depending when the family leave after easter lunch.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey guys, here are the afters. Taken on a 3MP setting as I hardly had any space. Very over cast, however, they are outside lol!

Enjoy.














































Cheers !


----------



## Zetec (Nov 30, 2006)

Love these. Best Golf since the Mk1 GTI. 

Nice finish too mate.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Funny thing is I am not happy with the finish at all, I think the paint still looks a bit dry and thats with ex-p which is very glossy AND zymol glasur again glaze heavy. 

Maybe I am expecting too much from the paint ?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

tut tut tut.....

What it needs is some blackfire gloss enhancing polish and wet diamond me old chum, sorry i never got up yesterday but Cassie was up all night stressed out her t-its lol.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I think I need to use a glaze for the next few weeks. Background to wash techniques included just spraying on shampoo from various jet washes and rinsing it off, so the paint would be quite dry. 

I am going to do the interior tomorrow - got a sun tan the other day lol


----------



## robern2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shame about those sooty pipes.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

It was only a correction detail, if it was a full detail surely I would have mentioned the products used ?

How's your 5 posts going ? 

Today on Sesame Street we learn not to bait long term detailers.


----------



## robern2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ouch, no foul intended, as I'm sure your retort wasn't either.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok mate, no hard feelings.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Wee update went out today as I had said earlier wasn't completely happy with the finish, also I have a rogue Microfibre which has marred my paint take a look !!!










Pretty appalling I think, advertised as an MF which will NOT marr or scratch the paint, luckily I have two just incase one was faulty they both instill marring. Roughly £7 a pop so not cheap either, I will stick with Sonus for my final wipe down.

The Zymol Glasur was lasting well as we can see this is three coats in and the water simply bounces off the car, quite amazing.


















Bit of an arty farty shot, we west-enders do love a bit of art lol










You can see some marring in this photo, it looks fine "face on" however as you walk round the marring becomes very obvious 

Never mind, I cleansed the paint with Klasse AIO to remove any zymol or oils left over. Next I used Final Finish 106FF Menzerna on a Meguiars Polishing pad on the WHOLE car . I got this result though  hehe



















I gave the car a wash down to remove any splatter or residue. I then HD Cleansed the paintwork and applied a coat of Zymol Glasur. As per usual I can't wait till it rains so I gave it a wee spray










Much happier now.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Looking really good in those last 3 photos mate:thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

looking good mate:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks great and oh I forgot how good Glasur is at repelling water!!

OT, but how did you do your badge black like that please?


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Bring her to GTI International Concours and let me judge her properly! 

Looking good.
:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Looks great and oh I forgot how good Glasur is at repelling water!!
> 
> OT, but how did you do your badge black like that please?


It's still chrome russ must have been the picture I took! haha !

I would like the blackfire kit, but really where does it end.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

RedCloudMC said:


> Bring her to GTI International Concours and let me judge her properly!
> 
> Looking good.
> :thumb:


Thanks man, this is quite an old thread. Needs quite a bit of work done on her now


----------

